# DNI Clapper:  Qaddafi Will Stay In Power



## Marauder06 (Mar 11, 2011)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42014852/ns/world_news-mideast/n_africa/

WASHINGTON — Libyan rebels have lost momentum and are not likely to dislodge Moammar Gadhafi from power, the top U.S. intelligence official said Thursday as Washington backed further away from any military action.
National Intelligence Director James Clapper's comments at a Senate hearing caught the White House off guard and led one Republican lawmaker to call for his dismissal for "undercutting" U.S. efforts to remove Gadhafi.
President Barack Obama's national security adviser, Tom Donilon, criticized Clapper's analysis as "a static and one-dimensional assessment."

Top stories: Turmoil in the Middle East

*Gadhafi forces show control of key Libyan city*
*Witnesses: Yemen forces open fire on protesters*
*U.S. intel chief says Gadhafi will prevail*
*Police flood Saudi capital, preventing protests*
*Pro-Gadhafi kidnap gangs silence foes*
*Two journalists seized by Gadhafi's forces*
*What you need to know about the unrest in the Mideast*
​
He said it placed too much emphasis on Gadhafi's military strength and did not take into account other factors, such as the international efforts to isolate him.


----------



## Scotth (Mar 11, 2011)

Politicans unhappy with his assessment because he didn't cheer lead the rebels situation. If he had sung the song they wanted to hear and the rebels failed he would be back in front of the committee in 2 or 3 months an asked why he didn't forsee that outcome.

Like sanctions are going to dislodge Ghadfi, didn't we try that in the 80's and 90's.

They should include the position of DNI and all the bureaucracy that goes with it in the current round of budget cuts. It has no real power and the job is a revolving door and nobody of any credibility will ever take the position of chief intelligence whipping boy.

PS What a bunch of political horseshit to call for a guys resignation for giving a No BS assessment of the situation.  Isn't that the very job of intelligence?


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 11, 2011)

Republicans should be ashamed of themselves; he is asked to give an assessment, then gets criticized for an honest assessment.


----------

